
The Apple Store (2004) - fumar
https://www.apple.com/ca/r/store/switch/
======
Juliate
The question is more: how does this page still show up on apple.com in 2019?

~~~
mustacheemperor
As of sometime in the last 48 minutes, it doesn't.

~~~
august125
Somewhere at Apple, a sysadmin noticed a suspicious amount of traffic to a
dusty forgotten Xserve G4 in the corner of a datacenter at the old One
Infinite Loop campus and finally pulled the plug, thus ending what was
possibly world's highest-uptime instance of a Mac OS X Server 10.4 /
WebObjects stack.

------
simonh
I wonder to what extent open source desktop applications have affected the
commercial market. 20-ish years ago a lot of people were predicting
OpenOffice, and other OSS apps would take over the world (running on desktop
Linux). That didn't happen, but I wonder if that's the case because they
pushed down the price of consumer shrink-wrap* apps? Or was it just increased
competition between the commercial apps?

* It's been a long time since I've used that term.

~~~
lotsofpulp
It’s because most people don’t want to spend their time learning how to
install, troubleshoot, and organize their computers.

Shifting everything online and through the browser makes it very easy for the
user, all they have to worry about is an internet connection and having enough
RAM. They don’t have to worry about compatible devices, just open a website or
app on macOS, iOS, Windows, Android, it all works. Clearly the value of this
convenience is extremely high.

------
rpmisms
Wow, huge nostalgia rush. I remember sitting in the Apple store with my dad
while he got his first MbP, and using the emacs for kids and opening onto this
page.

------
m_eiman
Apparently BBEdit used to cost $269, now it's $49.99. Some things have gotten
cheaper over the years.

~~~
telesilla
I still use BBEdit, purchased back when it would have cost about that, and
still pay from upgrades. I wonder how they stay in business? It's a great
editor but they have so much competition now.

~~~
TurboHaskal
Maybe you could answer that yourself. Why do you use it and still pay for it?

~~~
telesilla
Selling it at $49 seems it would be untenable. I assume they have other
business, to not worry that this isn't the main income.

------
fasicle
I was wondering why the only other language they appear to have the store in
is "en français", which you can change to at the bottom.

Then saw in the URL that it's their Canadian store so makes sense.

------
pram
The Apple store used to have an actual physical software media section with
Mac games and such. Seems quaint now.

------
jason_slack
This page now 404's

------
captainredbeard
The good ole days

------
luxuryballs
email over the Web!

